
The IT behind Alan Shepard's space flight - ssclafani
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/the-it-behind-alan-shepards-space-flight/48271
======
hugh3
I wonder how much of this would have been possible without computers.

The Germans, after all, could semi-reliably lob V2s at London without anything
more complicated than a slide rule. If we'd been significantly faster with
rocket technology and significantly slower with electronics I wonder what an
uncomputerized space program would have looked like.

~~~
sgift
> without anything more complicated than slide rule

The V2 was quite complex for it's time. It had two gyroscopes, an
accelerometer and an analog computer to reach the target.

As always, wikipedia knows more:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-2_rocket#Technical_details>

